# Detox



## stanleyus4 (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone here needs to pass a drug test. I sell detox at a headshop i work at. We have all the top brands from "Ultimate Gold"-which is hands down the best in liquid form, for piss tests- to "Magnum Detox" in different flavors. I also have liquid mouthwash detox for swab tests. Or detoxifying shampoo for hair tests. All are top quality products. Contact me if you would like to see pictures. I can ship all over the U.S.. I did not get into this forum to try and make money, but, if any one of you is at risk of getting tested, then this will help, it is 400% guaranteed. my e-mail is REMOVED My name is Stan.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello  Stan...


please  read  site  rules...I  believe  you are  violateing  one..


and  :cop:  now  have  your  IP  address....Hope  ya  aint  an  illeagle  grower...take  care and be safe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2009)

stanleyus4 said:
			
		

> I sell detox


 


			
				stanleyus4 said:
			
		

> I did not get into this forum to try and make money.
> 
> My name is Spam.


 
eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2009)

We both did it at the same time 4u2  

:ciao: 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

:rofl:



My  Nmae  is  spam...:spit:




Good  Afternoon  to  you  *Hippy*..:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

we  better  have  fun  while  we  can...huh?  *Hick  *will  be  here  soon  to  remove  this  thread...


whats  for  lunch...*Hippy*?   Im  a  have  PBJ   and  wash  it  down  with  a  :bong:


----------



## stanleyus4 (Nov 11, 2009)

nope. Not trying to spam. some people need it and cant get it. It can help some of you a lot. but, instead of getting kicked off, ill just stop posting those.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 11, 2009)

You can also go and delete them and save a Mod the trouble.
Tell me what you know about the synthetic urine.... I have some - never used - I mentioned it once before here but no one had any comments.

OR we can turn this into a "what's for lunch" thread.....
I had two thick white corn tortillas - mmmmmmm - I'm weird I know...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

OHC everyone I know uses the urine because they dont trust the cleaners...


----------



## Hick (Nov 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> OHC everyone I know uses the urine because they dont trust the cleaners...



........  ON THICK CORN TORTILLAS???.. :confused2:...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

actually Hick we prefer flour tortillas...


----------

